# [Guide]Converting i9100 roms to i777



## rafyvitto

*Hey guys, heres a guide on how to convert(NOT PORT) roms from the i9100 to the i777, why not port you say? well simple really, these two devices are almost mirrors of each other, and so the aspect of 'porting" doesn't apply here, as the term "porting" in android is meant mostly when your working on any given custom android framework to work on a device it wasn't meant for, for example making a full sense rom work on a samsung device or vice verse a touch wiz rom on an htc device, now that i have cleared that out of the way heres the steps you need to follow:*

1.Download any given i9100 rom, also make sure you have a i777 stock/custom rom as you will need to grab files from it.

2.Open the i9100 rom zip you downloaded, then navigate to /system , once there delete the "usr" folder, after that open the stock/custom i777 rom zip and extract the "usr" folder inside "/system" to your desktop or any given directory inside your PC, then drag and drop the "usr" folder you extracted from the stock/custom i777 rom to your "/system" directory of your i9100 rom zip.

3.Now navigate to "/system/app" on your already opened i9100 rom zip and delete "FMradio.apk", after that go back to "/system" and open the file called "build.prop"(you can open it using Note++ ) here you need to change a few things, which are as follow:



Code:


<br />
ro.product.model=GT-I9100<br />
ro.product.name=GT-I9100<br />
<br />
ro.product.device=GT-I9100<br />
ro.product.board=GT-I9100<br />
<br />
ro.build.PDA=I9100XWKK5 (optional)<br />
ro.build.hidden_ver=I9100XWKK5 (optional)<br />
ro.build.product=GT-I9100<br />
<br />
ro.build.description=GT-I9100-user 2.3.6 GINGERBREAD XWKK5 release-keys<br />
ro.build.fingerprint=samsung/GT-I9100/GT-I9100:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/XWKK5:user/release-keys<br />
<br />

To their i777 counterparts, which are as follow:



Code:


<br />
ro.product.model=SAMSUNG-SGH-I777<br />
<br />
ro.product.name=SGH-I777<br />
ro.product.device=SGH-I777<br />
ro.product.board=SGH-I777<br />
<br />
ro.build.PDA=I777UCKK6 (optional)<br />
ro.build.hidden_ver=I777UCKK6 (optional)<br />
ro.build.product=SGH-I777<br />
<br />
ro.build.description=SGH-I777-user 2.3.6 GINGERBREAD UCKK6 release-keys<br />
ro.build.fingerprint=samsung/SGH-I777/SGH-I777:2.3.4/GINGERBREAD/UCKH7:user/release-keys<br />

After your done close it, then winrar will ask you the following "file "xxxx" was modified, do you wish to update the archive" hit yes

4.Now we need to replace the kernel/modem.bin(if any) inside the already opened i9100 rom zip with i777 ones, here you can choose which ever modem.bin(i777/i9100), but for the kernel it has to be a one that works on stock sammy roms or sammy roms/aosp roms(like SiyahKernel v2.6.12).

5. Now on your already opened i9100 rom zip navigate to "\META-INF\com\google\android" and open the "updater-script" here you will need to delete any string pointing to i9100 like for example the following string:



Code:


<br />
assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "i9100" ||<br />
	   getprop("ro.build.product") == "i9100");

If you see these just select them and hit backspace, after that close it, then winrar will ask you the following "file "xxxx" was modified, do you wish to update the archive" hit yes

6.Close the already opened i9100 rom zip, after this you should have successfully converted the i9100 to work on your i777 without a hitch.

7. Now all there's left is to copy the modified i9100 rom and place it on the root directory of your internal/external sdcard(which ever you prefer) and flash it.

Note: Some people will wine about the explanation i gave about the differences between converting and porting, if your one of them i welcome you to discuss it here with me, also if you get lost in any of the steps just post your question here il do my best to help you out, and last but not least qualcomm S3 SGS2 users should also be able to benefit from this guide just use/edit the same files but use the ones from another qualcomm s3 sgsII device e.g Tmobile SGS2 files to use an Att Skyrocket rom.

Enjoy:
Rafyvitto


----------



## LifTed_JK

Thanks for taking the time to put this together. I'm assuming that this doesn't work with ICS since we don't have the files to swap.

Sent from my amazing thingy!


----------



## task650

or just flash this and not open anything at all. only takes about 3 seconds.









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1335377


----------



## task650

LifTed_JK said:


> Thanks for taking the time to put this together. I'm assuming that this doesn't work with ICS since we don't have the files to swap.
> 
> Sent from my amazing thingy!


definitely doesnt work with ICS roms bro. we are impatiently waiting for kernel source to drop or hopefully official in march for the i9100 that will help pave the way to ours phones finally getting ICS.


----------



## rafyvitto

task650 said:


> or just flash this and not open anything at all. only takes about 3 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1335377


Not really its better doing it manually, that way people can see how easy it is, and not see it as "omfgTHISquantumphysics" besides an automatic process is always prone to output errors in some way or the other, but if people want to do it the "noob way" there welcome to do so, i just posted this so everyone could learn how its really done.


----------



## rafyvitto

LifTed_JK said:


> Thanks for taking the time to put this together. I'm assuming that this doesn't work with ICS since we don't have the files to swap.
> 
> Sent from my amazing thingy!


For us to use i9100 ICS we need a kernel with the proper RIL fix, plus keylayout fix, thats about it, ether by hacking the upcoming i9100 ics sources or with an i777 ICS kernel leak.


----------



## task650

rafyvitto said:


> Not really its better doing it manually, that way people can see how easy it is, and not see it as "omfgTHISquantumphysics" besides an automatic process is always prone to output errors in some way or the other, but if people want to do it the "noob way" there welcome to do so, i just posted this so everyone could learn how its really done.


Ahh the "noob" way. Nice. I was porting i9100 roms the day the i777 was released. So I understand how to "manually" port i9100 roms.there's not much to it. But I can say that minus aosp, I've tested the hellraiser on 99% of the i9100 roms to date and have had no issues. But just like you I was just tying to help others by showing them the hellraiser if they haven't seen it before. Manual or hellraised, they're both just as easy. Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## rafyvitto

task650 said:


> Ahh the "noob" way. Nice. I was porting i9100 roms the day the i777 was released. So I understand how to "manually" port i9100 roms.there's not much to it. But I can say that minus aosp, I've tested the hellraiser on 99% of the i9100 roms to date and have had no issues. But just like you I was just tying to help others by showing them the hellraiser if they haven't seen it before. Manual or hellraised, they're both just as easy. Thanks for sharing bro.


You mean you were "converting" roms, this is in no way shape or form the same thing as "porting" a custom android framework, two hole different things bro


----------



## task650

Ok. Well looks like you say tomato, I say tomahto. But I'm pretty sure you understood exactly what I was saying. If you didn't you can always read the hellraiser thread I posted about it if ya need more clarification . Its close enough.


----------



## rafyvitto

task650 said:


> Ok. Well looks like you say tomato, I say tomahto. But I'm pretty sure you understood exactly what I was saying. If you didn't you can always read the hellraiser thread I posted about it if ya need more clarification . Its close enough.


I fully understood what you were saying, im just correcting you regarding the use of "porting" in a development manner were it does not apply.


----------



## task650

rafyvitto said:


> I fully understood what you were saying, im just correcting you regarding the use of "porting" in a development manner were it does not apply.


Awesome bro. That's cool....??? Lol.


----------



## Silenus

rafyvitto said:


> 4.Now we need to replace the kernel/modem.bin(if any) inside the already opened i9100 rom zip with i777 ones, *here you can choose which ever modem.bin(i777/i9100)*, but for the kernel it has to be a one that works on stock sammy roms or sammy roms/aosp roms(like SiyahKernel v2.6.12).


First thanks a lot for your guide.
I'm very interested in the bold part.
I have an I777 and need to use a I9100 modem on it to unlock the 900mhz 3G band that my carrier uses.

Can I flash a I9100 modem on my I777?
Has anyone tried that before.


----------



## bigwilly90210

Say, I"m gonna go ahead and try flashing what I've "converted", but I was just curious if it matters that we swap both the boot.img and the zimage as well if both are present in the i9100 ROM. I'm only swapping the zimage for now, gonna see how that works out. Just curious if anyone else had any info


----------



## rafyvitto

bigwilly90210 said:


> Say, I"m gonna go ahead and try flashing what I've "converted", but I was just curious if it matters that we swap both the boot.img and the zimage as well if both are present in the i9100 ROM. I'm only swapping the zimage for now, gonna see how that works out. Just curious if anyone else had any info


No need to switch kernels, both devices are the exact same thing except for the audience mic routing on the i777.


----------



## jerad_rutnam

Hi, Thanks a lot for this great tutorial..
I did everything as guided and all works well except having few issues like NFC missing & SystemUI.apk (statusbar expanded swip to flip won't work...etc)

any idea where I went wrong... ?

and I tried "AOKP i9100 JB-MR1 Build 4" & "5".
here is my ported rom - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2167211

if this is going to work out, I would like to contribute this to AOKP if they like.


----------

